# My new event prospect



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

He's only four years old, he isn't scared of a thing, and he's finally a horse of mine that *loves* to jump!

What do you think?


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

I think he's really cute! He just needs some muscle toning, but i think he'd be a nice prospect to bring along. His throat latch seems clean, he's legs look decent. Good luck with him and let us know how it goes.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkles said:


> I think he's really cute! He just needs some muscle toning, but i think he'd be a nice prospect to bring along. His throat latch seems clean, he's legs look decent. Good luck with him and let us know how it goes.


Thanks, I think so too. He's my trainers horse and was only bought as a baby to be a companion to another baby, but I think he's grown nicely. For his muscle tone, he's actually full of muscle! Not quite in the right places, but we'll work on that. He's very thick but little at the same time, I think I might have trouble fitting tack to him.


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

barefoot said:


> Thanks, I think so too. He's my trainers horse and was only bought as a baby to be a companion to another baby, but I think he's grown nicely. For his muscle tone, he's actually full of muscle! He's very thick but little at the same time, I think I might have trouble fitting tack to him.


Looking at the pictures, it seems he needs more of his hind quarter area, it could just be the pictures but that's what i see.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkles said:


> Looking at the pictures, it seems he needs more of his hind quarter area, it could just be the pictures but that's what i see.


Yeah, he's only ridden lightly about 4 times a week because he's so young. My trainer likes to build horses to their potential slowly, but once I start really trying to ride into him coming spring I think he'll tone up more. I'll definitely post pictures once he's in more work.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW! he is gorgeous! :O


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow, he looks like you just flipped the pic, haha. Both sides have very similar markings. What's his name?


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

He's very cute.  Quite nice conformation too.
How tall is he?


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

His name is Skittles and I'm making his show name Barefoot Truth (he's barefoot, haha). He's 15hh - He is super cute huh? He honestly has the best coat and best feet I've ever seen on a horse personally. He's so happy and healthy.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

He does seem thick but I don't see that as an issue personally. I love his colouring and markings! He looks like he has a great humour about him. I bet he'll be lots of fun! I love brave horses!


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

That's great that he's good to go barefoot.
I personally hate using shoes if a horse has healthy enough hooves to go without.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

gabrielstriumph said:


> That's great that he's good to go barefoot.
> I personally hate using shoes if a horse has healthy enough hooves to go without.


Oh yeah, the farrier said he wouldn't need shoes unless he was a professional driving horse.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

AussieDaisyGirl said:


> He does seem thick but I don't see that as an issue personally. I love his colouring and markings! He looks like he has a great humour about him. I bet he'll be lots of fun! I love brave horses!


He does have a great personality - And he's thick with muscle :wink:


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Here he is!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

He is very well groomed, but needs more upper neck muscle.


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

Why are you bringing up old threads?


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

LisaClarke said:


> Why are you bringing up old threads?


Am I not allowed to or something?


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

It pushes recent threads down and off the first page when people havent been critiqued yet.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

And is completely allowed. 

BTW your commenting on it does the same thing. 

He's adorable  Is that a skittles wrapper you have on his stall door? Cute


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

Every other forum I've been on frowns on digging up old thread.

And I know that me commenting on this is pushing the thread up too......I was just asking why Roro was bringing up old threads.

Way to be snotty about it.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

It's not THAT old, it was updated on the 16th


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

This one doesn't 

And anytime. Let me know if you need your daily dose of PMS and I'd be glad to provide free of cost!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

LisaClarke said:


> Every other forum I've been on frowns on digging up old thread.
> 
> And I know that me commenting on this is pushing the thread up too......I was just asking why Roro was bringing up old threads.
> 
> Way to be snotty about it.


Because this is America, land of the free, that is why I did it lol


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

exactly lol even though i live in ireland lol but lovely horse and it is not that old


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Do you have any more pictures of him? He's gorgeous and I'd love to see more .


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

Very pretty. I did enjoy the pix. Where I come from, They would rather you bump a old thread than start a new one. So go figure?


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

he is adorable good luck with him


----------



## NoniPony (Aug 10, 2009)

yay!! someone else with a paint event prospect! noni is also 4 years old hes a friesian sport horse...hes the one in my signature =]


----------

